# Hi peeps! Anyone ever used Fluenz Spanish?



## Pablo7 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi peeps, I'm Paul, just back off 11 nights in Majorca (4th or 5th Visit) staying with my girlfriends sister & looking at maybe a move early next year?..?
We are looking to learn Spanish & have been looking seriously at buying the Fluenz Spanish package. Have tried the demo version available to try online & liked the small easy bite sized learning, anyone heard, used or tried it?
The other thing I read looking on the amazon reviews is that there are some mistakes on the package, anyone know if these are still on newly ordered discs?
Any help or opinions greatly recieved.

Buenos Noches :clap2:
Paul


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pablo7 said:


> Hi peeps, I'm Paul, just back off 11 nights in Majorca (4th or 5th Visit) staying with my girlfriends sister & looking at maybe a move early next year?..?
> We are looking to learn Spanish & have been looking seriously at buying the Fluenz Spanish package. Have tried the demo version available to try online & liked the small easy bite sized learning, anyone heard, used or tried it?
> The other thing I read looking on the amazon reviews is that there are some mistakes on the package, anyone know if these are still on newly ordered discs?
> Any help or opinions greatly recieved.
> ...


Buenos noches Pablo7 and :welcome: to the forum.
I personally haven't heard of Fluenz spanish but I'm sure a few on here have. I think they are all tucked up now apart from one who may be suffering a bit tonight! Nor can I really recommend a particular teaching aid. I am self taught via all sorts of things, switching from one to another. 

Buena suerte mi amigo. :ranger:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Never heard of it.....and it's very expensive!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pablo7 said:


> Hi peeps, I'm Paul, just back off 11 nights in Majorca (4th or 5th Visit) staying with my girlfriends sister & looking at maybe a move early next year?..?
> We are looking to learn Spanish & have been looking seriously at buying the Fluenz Spanish package. Have tried the demo version available to try online & liked the small easy bite sized learning, anyone heard, used or tried it?
> The other thing I read looking on the amazon reviews is that there are some mistakes on the package, anyone know if these are still on newly ordered discs?
> Any help or opinions greatly recieved.
> ...


Hi Paul ... and welcome to the forum!

I think if you search some previous posts there is a thread that I posted about how pathetic my Spanish is!! I received lots of replies with quite a few suggestions on types of learning, resources, specific online learning, CDs etc .....
Im catching up this morning on all the news, posts and gossip on here because I didnt have access to my internet ... and Im at work! so if I get the chance later I will search for that old post out for you......

Sue


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Buenos noches Pablo7 and :welcome: to the forum.
> I personally haven't heard of Fluenz spanish but I'm sure a few on here have. I think they are all tucked up now apart from one who may be suffering a bit tonight! Nor can I really recommend a particular teaching aid. I am self taught via all sorts of things, switching from one to another.
> 
> Buena suerte mi amigo. :ranger:


Hey Chica! where have you been! missed you this past week I havent seen much of you ... if at all.

Good to see you this morning anyway - Sue x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Hey Chica! where have you been! missed you this past week I havent seen much of you ... if at all.
> 
> Good to see you this morning anyway - Sue x


Hi Sue,
Been busy with visitors and a bit of a catastrophe back in the UK so not been around much but am back on track again now. Hope you are OK and coping with all that travelling in the heat .

xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hi Sue,
> Been busy with visitors and a bit of a catastrophe back in the UK so not been around much but am back on track again now. Hope you are OK and coping with all that travelling in the heat .
> 
> xxx


Dont think I will ever get used to this daily trek to be honest Chica ... irrespective of the weather! although the heat makes my daily hike to the train station in Malaga a pain in the behind!!
Good to hear from you ... Sue x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> although the heat makes my daily hike to the train station in Malaga a pain in the behind!!


I told you that bicycle was missing a saddle!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I told you that bicycle was missing a saddle!


:clap2::clap2::clap2: FUNNY YOU SHOULD SAY THAT TODAY! On the final part of my inbound journey, two of my male colleagues drop me off near the bus stop just outside Malaga and I bus it in the rest of the way .. they park up and use 2 push bikes and cycle in (parking in Malaga near the office is 35 euros a day so its a no no!!) .... this morning both bike saddles had been nicked over the weekend! so the rode into town standing up .... desperately trying to save themselves the agony if the forgot and sat down! ouch!
This is the second time this has happened to them! the bikes are chained up securely .... but obviously the saddles can be removed with little trouble! lane:lane:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: FUNNY YOU SHOULD SAY THAT TODAY! On the final part of my inbound journey, two of my male colleagues drop me off near the bus stop just outside Malaga and I bus it in the rest of the way .. they park up and use 2 push bikes and cycle in (parking in Malaga near the office is 35 euros a day so its a no no!!) .... this morning both bike saddles had been nicked over the weekend! so the rode into town standing up .... desperately trying to save themselves the agony if the forgot and sat down! ouch!
> This is the second time this has happened to them! the bikes are chained up securely .... but obviously the saddles can be removed with little trouble! lane:lane:


They should take the saddles with them when they leave the bikes


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> They should take the saddles with them when they leave the bikes


and the front wheels!


or is it the back?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> and the front wheels!
> 
> 
> or is it the back?


ha ha .....Ill pass that on to them! they arent in very good moods this afternoon so I may leave it a while! .... the saddle stealing has had an impact on their usual sense of humour! lane:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Pablo7 said:


> Hi peeps, I'm Paul, just back off 11 nights in Majorca (4th or 5th Visit) staying with my girlfriends sister & looking at maybe a move early next year?..?
> We are looking to learn Spanish & have been looking seriously at buying the Fluenz Spanish package. Have tried the demo version available to try online & liked the small easy bite sized learning, anyone heard, used or tried it?
> The other thing I read looking on the amazon reviews is that there are some mistakes on the package, anyone know if these are still on newly ordered discs?
> Any help or opinions greatly recieved.
> ...


Heres a link to an earlier post Paul re Language issues (it was me! and Im still rubbish!!!) ... but as I said earlier there are references to certain courses and learning methods etc that may be useful to you. Sue :ranger:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...iving-spain/17683-embarassed-re-language.html


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Can I just recommend your local Adult Education Centre?? Learning in a class with people in a similar situation is fun and educational. Going to classes and having that interaction with a teacher and like minded students, I found far better imo, better than any tape or cd - and for example, they usually run classes in all levels from beginners to advanced. It'll take you up to a certain level of course, but as I always say, there's nothing like being in the country itself - you could be a straight A student but when it comes to picking up the conversation, hearing it, speaking it and living it on a daily basis, you absorb so much more!!

Tally.x


----------

